# Watermark Font



## ruth anne baker (May 19, 2011)

I have a specific font that I use for my company title, does anybody know if you can load a font that isn't in the list of LR watermark fonts to use for a watermark?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 19, 2011)

I would say you have to install the font in the Operating System and it then should be available automatically.

Beat


----------



## Chris_M (May 19, 2011)

Uhm, this works for me:
Find the font file, double click to open the preview window.
As long as that window is open, the font should appear in the list of fonts.
This method allows you to use the font, but does NOT install it.
So before you close the preview, MAKE SURE you are finished your text.
Otherwise you may get the "font is missing" warning.

I use this method on XP, Vista AND Windows 7 64-bit, for a multitude of programs,
PaintShop Pro, Photoshop, Lightroom, etc. etc.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2011)

LR can be fussy about which fonts it uses.  Last time I checked, it didn't like OTF fonts, for one.  Which font is it?

If Chris' solution doesn't work for you, creating a graphic watermark using that font could be a good workaround.


----------



## Chris_M (May 20, 2011)

*Victoria*, after your post, I looked into this method more intensely.
Apparently using three different OS's at the same time, confused me a bit on this issue.
So, I took about an hour to sit down, test properly, and post my findings here.

The method I posted works for most applications using fonts on my various systems,
but it seems that we again see that Lightroom does things differently.
Also, as you will see, _*it appears that Lightroom handles font in TWO different ways*_.

I tested this on my Dell that I use for Tethered Shooting only, running XP 32-bit,
my Sony Craptop running Vista 32-bit Ultimate AND my main computer, running Win 7 64-bit.
The programs installed on all three machines and used for this test:

Lightroom
Photoshop
PaintShop Pro
Microsoft Office 2007
RubberStampStd.*otf*
Alien Encounters.*ttf*

All programs and OS's up-to-date.


*The Dell Laptop for tethered shooting only:*
The posted method works across the board, EXCEPT Lightroom.
In Lightroom, both the .ttf AND the .otf font show up and can be used in the Identity Plate setup.
The Lightroom Watermark setup however, does NOT recognise the fonts.

*On the Sony Craptop:*
Exactly the same results as the Dell.

*On the Windows 7 64-bit computer:*
It does not work at all, no way, no how, in either Identity Plate setup or the Watermark setup.
Nor does it work with any of the other programs.

I do have a font manager from a long time ago that still allows this method in all programs,
but the last update appears to have been 2004, so I don't know if one can even still purchase it,
better to go look for a more modern font manager that can load fonts on demand without installing.
I have looked, and there are some out there.

*BUT, a word of warning if trying out Suitcase Fusion 3 on a Windows 7 64-bit system:*

_I downloaded the 30-day trial version, installed it on my nice, freshly installed Win 7 64-bit syatem,
and not only did it fail, but caused a BlueScreen, AND caused Photoshop to throw up error messages on loading,
(due to a plugin .dll not being removed by the uninstall routine).
When Googling the problems, I found that *I am by far not the only one with the described problems*_.

Anyways, all this leads me to the following conclusion:
The ID Plate setup and Watermark setup issue is probably on Adobe and how Lightroom handles fonts.

But the issue with the described method NOT working in any program in Windows 7 64-bit,
I would guesstimate to be a *64-bit vs. 32-bit* issue.

So there you have it, I'll just go ahead and shut up now, and crawl back into my corner...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 21, 2011)

Don't crawl away too far - that was really interesting, thanks Chris!


----------



## Chris_M (May 21, 2011)

I find Lightroom's font handling in this issue to be, well, wierd.
I wonder if there's a reason that this method is "allowed" for ID PLate setup, but "blocked" for Watermark setup...


----------



## Chris_M (May 22, 2011)

*Follow Up:*

The situation on Windows 7 64-bit was rather annoying to me,
because I used the posted method for using fonts without installing them a lot.
So I have been looking for a solution, and found this reasonably-priced answer.

I found this program, downloaded the Trial, and did some testing using it:
*http://www.loseyourmind.com/pa80.aspx*
After my tests, this program is on my shopping list for when financial are better, it costs $24.99.

It installs the font you want with 2 clicks,
obviously you can then use that font in any application you have installed,
_and when done, uninstalls the fonts again with just 2 clicks_.
Multiple fonts can also be installed/uninstalled this way.
This testing was all done out-of-the-box,
the only thing I had to do was choose a folder where my font collection was.

There may be faster/easier ways of doing things if you go into depth with program setting/options,
but I was just testing for my needs, and did not try any testing any program settings/options.

*Lightroom specific...!*
On all machines, including the Windows 7 64-bit one,
I installed both a .TTF and an .OTF that were not already on the system.

The following results were identical on ALL machines:

The installed .TTF font _was_ available to Identity Plate setup.
The installed .TTF font _was_ available to the Watermark setup.
The installed .OTF font WAS NOT available to the Watermark setup.

On the Windows 7 64-bit machine, *both* fonts were availqable to the other programs mentioned above.


*Sidenote:*
I find the *lack* of a scrollbar on the fontlist in Lightroom's Watermark setup sucks.
That, plus the .OTF font in Watermark setup issue needs fixing imho.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 23, 2011)

Chris_M said:


> I find the *lack* of a scrollbar on the fontlist in Lightroom's Watermark setup sucks.
> That, plus the .OTF font in Watermark setup issue needs fixing imho.


 Agreed, put in a couple of reports on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## Chris_M (May 23, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Agreed, put in a couple of reports on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


Done.
It took me a while to figure out HOW to start a new thread there,
since the page you linked to did not have a "Start New Topic" button/link/warp drive anywhere on the page...
*http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_watermark_editor_font_issues*

On another sidenote, I have to log in to my tethered shooting Laptop, or boot my Desktop machine,
IF I want to vote on anything on that site,
For some reason, my Sony Vista Ultimate Craptop refuses to let me add a vote.
All it does is reload the page when I press the button.
I reckon it won't be long before I have to scrap this Vista install,
install Windows 7 64-bit, and see if IT'S drivers are enough to run the Craptop,
since Sony do not offer 64-bit drivers for my Craptop at all, for any OS.

Otherwise I'll have to spend hours re-installing Vista *ugh,spit,phooey*(the Windows ME of the new millenium) Ultimate.
A German version at that...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2011)

I'd never noticed the lack of the new thread - I've just updated the toolbar link, thanks.

I don't know why it's not letting you vote, but I had the same problem with Firefox this morning, and it's working again now after rebooting.


----------



## Chris_M (May 24, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'd never noticed the lack of the new thread - I've just updated the toolbar link, thanks.
> 
> I don't know why it's not letting you vote, but I had the same problem with Firefox this morning, and it's working again now after rebooting.


 I see a "Create New Topic button _if I am already in a topic_.
However, on this page, *http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/products/photoshop_family_photoshop_lightroom*
which is the page you had linked me to, there is still no "Creat New Topic" button to be seen.

Logically, THAT is the place said button would be needed.

As far as the voting, I blame that fully and completely on my Craptop, so don't worry about that one...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2011)

I've updated the links to go to Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum which does have a nice obvious place to put in a request


----------

